# Rules, Regulations & Reality - Do They Ever Have Anything In Common?



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Before we start, I am not trolling & this thread is hopefully an source of innocent merriment. And, no I am not getting at Portugal as it is a country whose people I hold in high esteem - even the GNR (who have always been helpful & nice to me).

As a Brit who has spent time in Portugal, Spain, Cyprus, Malta & Morocco (but never understood any of the Rules there!), I have come to realise that, unlike the UK where 'The rules are the rules', in these other countries The Rules & Reality rarely match up!

For example, anchored for lunch in Portimao Bay in about 3 meters of water by a large rock (our habitual anchorage) we were advise by the harbour pilot launch, "You can't stay there. Don't you know, we get big ships in here & you are in their turning circle?"

In 9 feet of water by a big rock

We moved only to be directed by the police launch to move back to our original place, " Much better spot". 

We went to Alvor where they don't have any big boats (or harbour officials). 

Anybody else had similar experiences?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Well yes actually I have.

I was stopped on a slip road onto the M5 when last back in the UK in April, the Traffic Officer, note I did not say policemen, wandered up and said that the slip road was closed as there had been an accident.

I said "sorry to hear it, will it take long to re-open the road"
to which he replied, 
"depends on when I get the all clear from my colleague at the scene"

Fair enough Mr Traffic Womble person, but can I ask, "where exactly is the accident?"

Well sir he said........."about 1 mile north of here"

"Oh" I said "Is that in front or behind the three lanes of fast moving traffic that we can currently see hurtling north?"

His response "Well that is as maybe but the road is technically shut sir, and will remain so until my colleague says to the contrary"

OK Fair enough Mr Womble. But can I ask another question please........."Is that your colleague over there on the roundabout gesticulating to you to switch your radio on?" And "may he just be trying to tell you to open the road"


Road hastily opened, surprise surprise.

I will never ever complain about Portugal again.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I could give you no end of African examples but here's just one example. LOL!



Anyone who thinks rules & reality or Govt efficiency are bad in PT has never spent time in Africa!


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Having spent the last six months trying to matriculate my car I can only admire the rules and say that they are followed to the absolute dot of the i and cross of the t LOL


----------

